# XM Canadian Move Could Boost Market Size



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

NEW YORK (Reuters) - XM Satellite Radio Holdings Inc.'s move to expand to Canada could boost the number of people who subscribe to its service, but it could also be a burden for the debt-laden company, analysts said.

The No. 1 U.S. satellite radio company said in a filing last week it applied for a license to sell its services north of the border through a Canadian venture, which a spokesman said could boost the company's potential market by 10 percent.

And XM said in the filing that it does not expect to make a cash investment in the venture. XM's satellite network already reaches as far as Canada, an XM spokesman said.

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/nm/20030829/media_nm/media_xmsatellite_canada_dc_1


----------



## QualityIsJobOne (Apr 29, 2002)

XM is likely not going to attract many of us here in Canada....

....for car use....there is always a Sirius sat directly over Canada

....most major markets now have *free* OTA digital radio....see www.digitalradio.ca

....for home use.....*ExpressVu * has a modest selection of commercial free+ FM channels.....*StarChoice* has approx 100....commercial free, US FM's, Canadian FM's etc :nono: :nono:


----------

